# "In Chauvet we TrussT"



## gafftaper (Jun 22, 2012)

Chauvet has announced that they are going into the aluminum truss business. Here's the new product home page and Here's the product line Brochure.pdf. 


 Does this mean that we now have "Pro Truss" and "DJ Quality" truss? 

I'm doing my best to withhold judgement until it's actually available to take a look at but still...  Where's my hard hat?


----------



## Footer (Jun 22, 2012)

For a truss tower, it will be fine. For the traditional ground support supplimental rig that just about everyone is dragging around these days it will be fine. I personally don't like those stupid little pins for an actual load overhead. This is not spiggoted truss, this is that weird hybrid crap that just does not feel right. Their loading table is actually pretty decent, 1200# UDL on a 40' open span ain't bad for this small of a truss. 

Finally, I would much rather see something actually stamped with a manufacture that I can pull specs on vs. the chinese stuff that has no rating and no manufacture. 

This stuff will pop up at clubs and that type of thing where they will hand their little 20# DJ lights on it. 

Finally, we always have had DJ quality truss. There are a ton of companies that make triangle truss that looks great as stage dressing... just not so great at actually holding something up.


----------



## DuckJordan (Jun 22, 2012)

Exactly chauvet may not be top dollar but their products are far from bottom. Adj has had "triad" for at least 5 years now...


----------



## BillESC (Jun 22, 2012)

I believe this line of truss in make by Neo Neon, one of the largest lighting companies in the world.

Irradiant, the American sales arm of Neo Neon offers the same truss and it will work with Global Brand truss.

Neo-Neon LED Lighting International Ltd

Neo-Truss Series - Irradiant-Neo-Neon LED Lighting International Ltd.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 21, 2012)

Footer said:


> ................. I personally don't like those stupid little pins for an actual load overhead. This is not spiggoted truss..............I would much rather see something actually stamped with a manufacture that I can pull specs on vs. the chinese stuff that has no rating and no manufacture............There are a ton of companies that make triangle truss .........



Kyle, I'm not sure where you got your info, but there seems to be a little mis-information here. The TrussT IS a spigoted truss and in fact is compatible with Global. Not sure what you mean by "little pins....load overhead", but all spigoted truss uses the tapered pins to hold the spigots in place. The TrussT is a full, 12" x 12" box truss, not a triangle. As for load capability, it compares very favorably with Thomas and Total. For example, for a 30' span, Totalite (for which I am a dealer) lists a CPL of 1002# and a deflection of 3.69". For the same span TrussT lists 977# but only 2.64" sag. About 3% less load capability but about 30% less sag. So, by listed stats, very comparable.

I'm not sure about the point of origin/manufacturer right now but I'm working on it. I'll post when I find it.


----------



## StNic54 (Aug 21, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how this acquisition plays out: http://en.milosgroup.com/milos_acquires_litec__tomcat/


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 21, 2012)

MPowers said:


> It compares very favorably with Thomas and Total. For example, for a 30' span, Totalite (for which I am a dealer) lists a CPL of 1002# and a deflection of 3.69". For the same span TrussT lists 977# but only 2.64" sag. About 3% less load capability but about 30% less sag. So, by listed stats, very comparable.



Wow Michael, that's impressive. I may have to seriously rethink my initial concerns about Chauvet being in the low budget truss business.


----------



## MPowers (Aug 21, 2012)

gafftaper said:


> ...that's impressive. I may have to seriously rethink my initial concerns about Chauvet ......



I would say at this point to keep an open mind. I still do not know the manufacturer name or location. I don't know what the level of traceability is. I have not yet had to opportunity to actually examine a sample of the product.


----------



## soundlight (Aug 22, 2012)

I think people need to rethink concerns about Chauvet across the board. They've come out with some impressive products that are making a lot of people look at them again. The company I work for recently did an install of I think 30 Chauvet Q-Spot 260 LEDs in a club and they're working great and they get pretty beat up every night. Their latest COLORado series is pretty sweet; both the PARs and the battens. They've still got a bit to go on their dimmer curve emulations but the dimming overall is smooth and clean towards the bottom. Their moving head washes (especially the 560Z) have some beam issues to sort out, but other than that, Chauvet is coming out with some really solid products. You do get what you pay for, though, and their DJ level stuff won't hold up as well as their pro level stuff. That being said, for what it is, their DJ stuff holds up pretty well and has been getting better and better, and often doesn't have the LED inconsistencies of the brands like Blizzard and Eternal.

So I too await the actual ratings/certifications of this truss (is it TUV rated/certified?), but it looks like a decent product. Probably just another importer of the same stuff.


----------

